# New commercial refutes atheism



## Greg (Jul 16, 2007)

Has anyone seen this advertisement yet? It's being put out by American Vision as a response to militant atheism.


----------



## Scott (Jul 16, 2007)

It is pretty funny.


----------



## caddy (Jul 16, 2007)

Made even more  with the bublie women's kinda-sorta-annoying voice...



Scott said:


> It is pretty funny.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 16, 2007)

Interesting.


----------

